# 28.1 MPG with my current set up.



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Easter weekend we went from Halifax to Cape Breton and back. About 400 km each way. Average speed (cruise control) set at about 112km/hr.
Just checked the milage: 28.1 MPG with the Thule box on the roof. Not bad I guess.

http://img236.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img236&image=xtf19po.jpg


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

NOt bad at all with the box on top


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I travel about 1000km per week and have been averaging around 29mpg with speeds ranging between 90 and 120km/hr. My best was 29.8mpg. In addition, this was with winter tires (P225/60/R16), that I had for my Maxima and with still very new tread. I put these tires on a week after I purchased my Xtrail. Of course mileage decreases with winter weather.

All in all, I am very impressed with the fuel efficiency of the Xtrail. I was hoping for the fuel efficiency as my maxima. I was only getting 26-27 mpg with the winter tires last winter and was overwhelmed by the difference in fuel efficiency with the same tires.

Greg


Thorongil said:


> Easter weekend we went from Halifax to Cape Breton and back. About 400 km each way. Average speed (cruise control) set at about 112km/hr.
> Just checked the milage: 28.1 MPG with the Thule box on the roof. Not bad I guess.
> 
> http://img236.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img236&image=xtf19po.jpg


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*MPG vs Litres/100KM*

Hey guys,

Why are you all talking about miles per gallon? 
Am I missing something here?
Since I got my X-trail I have been noting how many KILOMETERS I clock every time I fuel up (I also note how many LITRES go in when fueling up)

I do mostly city (70% of the time), 11.5 to 13.5 L/100Km (14 when really cold in January)
Translated = 20.4, 17.4 (16.8) MPG.

Later.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

YEP ^^^ What He Said!!!
Using Km's and then MPG just don't work.. Heck, I have a hard enough time with the 110mm cigarettes! Your Xtrails should be getting 16 - 18 MPG when running wind blocking gear. If you are ALL REALLY getting High 20's MPG, I will
steal an Xtrail from the North and find a way to bring it to the states!


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Using MPG just gives most people a better grasp or indication of how good or bad something is on fuel.
IMO, anyway.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Thorongil said:


> Using MPG just gives most people a better grasp or indication of how good or bad something is on fuel.
> IMO, anyway.


I find MPG confusing because there is US gallon and Imperial gallon. My Xtrail uses about 12 L/100kms in the city and about 10 on the highway.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

"..........12 L/100kms in the city and about 10 on the highway."

Doesn't mean a dang thing to me...
probably because of Americans eh?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Just came back from a two-day, 1,000-mile (1,600 km) trip. Partly on two-laners, partly backroads and city streets, mostly on the 401 running 120-140 km/h. Averaged 9.46 litres per 100 km -- about 30 mpg -- so I'm pretty happy. The Xty felt very secure all the way, even today when the weather featured rain, snow, sleet, slush and strong, gusty winds. Very comfortable and restful trip. :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc (ValBoo) for the conversion, being a Km and Lt man myself here in Australia, I found it a bit hard to relate to Miles and Gallons conversions 

Not to mention that I'm hopeless in maths anyway 

Anyway, the best fuel consumption that I could achieve with the airc-con on and driving in 2WD mode was 9.6LT/100Km's. This seems to be very consistant, as I've taken 3 readings so far after re-fueling and it's ranged between 9.6lt to 9.9lt per 100kms.

Aah and my car is 25.lt, auto if you're asking.

I'm using Mobil Unleaded Fuel which ranges between 91(normal unleaded)-95 (premium unleaded) Octanes.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

With our first couple of tanks in the cold, we did about 11.5L/100km. Now getting closer to 10L/100km.

MPG means little to me, but that equates to 20.5 and 23.5 MPG.

Online conversion found at:

http://www.tdiclub.com/misc/conversions.html

Doesn't display properly in Firefox. Sorry. I hate IE too.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like you're using those puny American gallons, chansen.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I was. I guess I shouldn't have? I never use gallons as a measurement, but in Imp. gallons, it works out to 24.6 and 28.3 MPG.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Looking through the thread, I can't make heads or tails of whether everyone else is using US or Imperial gallons. What's it going to take to get everyone on board with simple metric? What if Playboy started listing measurements in centimetres?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I definitly agree with the above.

Along with that, if we could only get everyone to just add a little more info to their profiles, like details about your ride and where you are located ( Chansen & Avery SLickride ) that would be great !
thanks guys.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Done. Had not revised the profile since I joined, pre-X-Trail.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

There ya go, ValBoo.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Xcellent..
Now, are you all referring to the IMPe Gallon or U.S. Gallon?
As that Tooo makes a BIG difference in the MPG. As the MPiG is Impe Gal and MPG is U.S.(for comparison on this thread) . :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I got an extra messure to fullfill the mess:

*Km/lt*​
Hehehehehe really, that's the way we measure fuel eficiency at Mexico, it's like MPG but with kms & liters.

It means, how many KILOMETERS can you run with a LITER of Gas

10km/lt = 10lts/100kms

To make the conversion.... I got a program at the palm :thumbup:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

manuelga said:


> I got an extra messure to fullfill the mess:
> 
> *Km/lt*​
> Hehehehehe really, that's the way we measure fuel eficiency at Mexico, it's like MPG but with kms & liters.
> ...


Hummmmmm ?
Manuel, are talking about Imperial Litres, US Litres, British Litres or Canadian Litres ??? HAAAAAAAAH


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Now, this type of measure I can relate to easily Manuel 

Litres are my favourite, you could use them to measure petrol consumption per KM or stomach capacity for beer LOL :thumbup: 

Now don't you guys start getting the wrong impression about me 



manuelga said:
 

> I got an extra messure to fullfill the mess:
> 
> *Km/lt*​
> Hehehehehe really, that's the way we measure fuel eficiency at Mexico, it's like MPG but with kms & liters.
> ...


----------



## DevilD (Apr 7, 2005)

I have just over 4000km's on my X-trail, i get an average of 10.5 liters per 100km and that is about 90% Highway. I was hoping to get better than that. And it is always in 2wd mode, (only snowed once since i got it). Has anyone noticed much difference as the engine gets more broken in?


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Hehe...
we are so confused....
I am a metric guy, actually I grew up when it was being implemented into the elementary schools. But I still think that MPG is the standard for the general population. But we can do both here.

:cheers:


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

CDN gal. = 4.54 l vs US gal. = 3.78 l. Therefore 9 L/ 100 km would be converted like this, 9 div by 4.54 = 1.98 gal. and 100km = 62.50 miles, therefore 62.50 div by 1.98 = 31.57 mpg. The equivalent in US is 26.26 mpg, (62.50 div by 2.38).


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*Lucky guys*

I have never seen below 11.8L/100km, this is my bst ever. You guys are really lucky to get avg of 10L/100Km!!
I even scan for trouble code!! silly me.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Be gentle on the throttle. Foot off accelerator far in advance of red lights and stop signs. Keep highway speed close to limit. If you do that for a tank, and still get 1.5L/100km, I'd say you have a problem somewhere. I'm pretty easy on the accelerator in the city, but I drive faster than my wife on the highway. I get 10.5L/100km. She gets below 10.


----------



## GoldenCupChamp (Dec 21, 2004)

What fuel octane are you using to measure your mileages?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm getting around 9.0-10.0L/100km. The key is to just shift at 3 grand and always keep it on a higher gear. The Qr's torque is a real fuel saver here but you have to learn how to use it. On Saturdays I commute a total of 120-140kms and I only use less than a quarter of a tank of gas. However if you like mashing the throttle I have seen as high as 15-20l/100km/h.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

GoldenCupChamp said:


> What fuel octane are you using to measure your mileages?


I use AKi 87, some times even used 91.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

chansen said:


> Be gentle on the throttle. Foot off accelerator far in advance of red lights and stop signs. Keep highway speed close to limit. If you do that for a tank, and still get 1.5L/100km, I'd say you have a problem somewhere. I'm pretty easy on the accelerator in the city, but I drive faster than my wife on the highway. I get 10.5L/100km. She gets below 10.


I have done this already, be gentle. Anyways, it is powerful enough, not to accel hard.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> I'm getting around 9.0-10.0L/100km. The key is to just shift at 3 grand and always keep it on a higher gear. The Qr's torque is a real fuel saver here but you have to learn how to use it. On Saturdays I commute a total of 120-140kms and I only use less than a quarter of a tank of gas. However if you like mashing the throttle I have seen as high as 15-20l/100km/h.


Sorry I don't have 5 speed, on mine, its auto. It summer, next fill up I'll know


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

With my 2.2dCi, i'm getting 8.3l/100km around town. Hav'nt checked on a long run yet but with the six speed gearbox, it should,nt be too bad.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

Just checked my milage on my latest tank of fuel which was a 50/50 mix of town/highway driving. It worked out this time at 37.5Imp MPG or 7.5L/100km.

However given the prcie of fuel in Europe,over 1 euro per litre (1.60CAD), this is just as well. In the UK, it is even more expensive.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*gas milage*

Just wanted to report my gas milage.
First time recorded I got 532km out of 52L. (this was with slow accellerating)
2nd time was 407km/43L.
3rd was 406km/45.23L
Those are from city driving.

Right when my X-trail reached to 2050km just passed the 2000km break in mark, I took it for a small 1000km trip. At the end of the trip my odometer is at 3090 I believe.
First fill up was 383km/38.5L (this was with cruise control at 120km/hr),
there was a gas fill up for 21L in betweens but forgot to record the milage,
and the other fill up was 552km/53L (this was with the crazy driving one the way back, passing cars, and driving at 140km/hr - 160km/hr most of the time)

I find that even with regular driving and hard accelerating, highway driving... for me the x-trail gas milage is still average out the same.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi everybody,

With the price of gas so high I decided to change my driving style. I've recorded my km and litres of fuel from the first day I've owned the car so I can easily see what my fuel consumption has been over the 12000 km I've owned the car. When I first started driving the X-Trail I was averaging 10.8-12.8 L/100km. That was with heavy acceleration at every stop and 140 km/h on the highway. Now, I drive with the cruise at 100 km/h on the highway and accelerate slowly from every stop. I also turn off the car when I wait more than 1 minute and I rarely go over 3000 rpm. I try to keep it in fifth gear whenever I'm maintaining a constant speed. Results = I've been averaging 8.8 L./100km. I consider that great! By using 4 litres of fuel less per 100 km I'm actually saving 20 litres of fuel per week. With the price of gas at 1.10$ the litre of gas, that’s a saving of over 20 $ a week. Take that you greedy gas companies. I've also limited the number of trips I take with the car. Now I can go 1½ weeks before filling up the car. On one trip, I drove 590 km before the light came on. If everybody would do the same, we would save billions and help the environment too. I must admit that at 100 km/h you get passed by 18 wheelers though but it is actually very relaxing to drive slowly. I also laugh when I cross a police with Radar. Everybody else slams on the brakes and drives by at 90 km/h while I don't budge and drive by at my cruise controlled speed of 100 km. 

Peace
:cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Ryan*

Hey... Welcome back!!! What a great post... I have also changed my driving habits which were a bit like yours.. sigh... hehehe and everything you said is correct... and this is a great way to "Screw" the gas companies and pay less gas tax!

Stephen




Ryan_U said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> With the price of gas so high I decided to change my driving style. I've recorded my km and litres of fuel from the first day I've owned the car so I can easily see what my fuel consumption has been over the 12000 km I've owned the car. When I first started driving the X-Trail I was averaging 10.8-12.8 L/100km. That was with heavy acceleration at every stop and 140 km/h on the highway. Now, I drive with the cruise at 100 km/h on the highway and accelerate slowly from every stop. I also turn off the car when I wait more than 1 minute and I rarely go over 3000 rpm. I try to keep it in fifth gear whenever I'm maintaining a constant speed. Results = I've been averaging 8.8 L./100km. I consider that great! By using 4 litres of fuel less per 100 km I'm actually saving 20 litres of fuel per week. With the price of gas at 1.10$ the litre of gas, that’s a saving of over 20 $ a week. Take that you greedy gas companies. I've also limited the number of trips I take with the car. Now I can go 1½ weeks before filling up the car. On one trip, I drove 590 km before the light came on. If everybody would do the same, we would save billions and help the environment too. I must admit that at 100 km/h you get passed by 18 wheelers though but it is actually very relaxing to drive slowly. I also laugh when I cross a police with Radar. Everybody else slams on the brakes and drives by at 90 km/h while I don't budge and drive by at my cruise controlled speed of 100 km.
> 
> ...


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

12000 km best so far hwy driving some 130km 9.02lt/100km
with todays price of gas we all made a good choice of vehicle
happy xtrails


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

I had the same problem til 7000 km then the economy increased
hang in there
Jim


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

crap my Xty only does 9KM/L...thats kinda appalling comapred to u guys


----------

